

Stick Them With The Pointy End: Apple Files ‘Active Stylus’ Patent - neya
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/02/stick-them-with-the-pointy-end-apple-files-active-stylus-patent/

======
corporalagumbo
Of course they did.

